# Klappmechanismus bei Components(SWING)



## ArtjomZab (22. Apr 2008)

Ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit Fenster ein- und ausklappbar zu machen.
Swing stellt das SplitPanel zur Verfügung, aber das meine ich nicht.

Ich meine diesen Klappmechanismus wie man ihn von netbeans etc. kennt.
Eine Leiste hat da einen Namen und trägt Symbole zum Schließen bzw. Ein/Auslappen.


----------



## SlaterB (22. Apr 2008)

sowas?
http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/uiswing/components/internalframe.html


----------



## Tobias (22. Apr 2008)

oder sowas:

http://download.java.net/javadeskto...oc/org/jdesktop/swingx/JXCollapsiblePane.html


----------



## André Uhres (23. Apr 2008)

Threadsperren Spielereien?  :roll: 
Na dann viel Spass noch  :bae:  :bae:  :bae:


----------



## ArtjomZab (23. Apr 2008)

Ich möchte meine Frage noch etws konkretisieren.
Und zwar möchte ich einen Dock/Undock-Mechanismus realisieren.





Auf dem bild ist der Output-Reiter zu erkennen. Dieser ist so in das Layout fest integriert, er
befindet sich in einer hälfte eines Split-Panels und lässt sich schließen oder verstecken.
Mit Rechtsklick->Undock wird Output dann in ein zusätzliches ("eigenständiges") fenster
ausgelagert. Ich kann keine solche Component finden.


----------



## Tobias (23. Apr 2008)

Gibbet im JDK auch nicht. SwingX hat sowas meines Wissens auch nicht. Wirst du wohl selber schreiben müssen - oder auf SWT umsteigen, das hat viele irre Sachen .

mpG
Tobias


----------



## Beni (23. Apr 2008)

Docking gibt es auch für Swing, z.B. hier: http://dock.javaforge.com/screenshots.html


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Apr 2008)

André Uhres hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Threadsperren Spielereien?  :roll:
> Na dann viel Spass noch  :bae:  :bae:  :bae:


Der andere Thread wurde von mir gesperrt, damit hier nicht an mehreren Fronten geantwortet wird.


----------



## Michael... (24. Apr 2008)

... das ist doch nichts anderes als eine SplitPane. Zumindest nutze ich diese, um sowas umzusetzen


----------

